# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  🌴🐶 HELP HELP HELP... LES SANS VOIX ONT BESOIN DE VOUS ... 🌴🐶

## Zoomtropical

Bonjour les amoureux des animaux,




Voilà, le verdict est tombé ... il faut renflouer le compte pour payer les factures.


Tous nos loulous adultes pris en charge ces derniers mois étaient DIRO+ et le traitement fut long et COÛTEUX ... Pendant ce temps et encore aujourd'hui, ils sont à la pension qui coûte également assez cher pour notre petite bourse.


A compter d'aujourd'hui, nous ne ferons donc plus AUCUNE prise en charge, même avec FA, temps que nous n'aurons pas soldé nos factures.

Nous comptons sur votre générosité afin de pouvoir poursuivre nos sauvetages, les demandes sont nombreuses et la misère animale bien présente en GUADELOUPE.


Nous venons de créer une cagnotte Leetchi pour ceux qui voudront bien nous aider: ICI


Pour ceux qui ont un compte Paypal: ICI


Vous pouvez également nous demander notre RIB.



*ASSOCIATION:* Créole's & Co
*N° de téléphone:*  06.90.39.37.87
*MAIL:* creolesandco@gmail.com

Sinon vous pouvez nous aider de plusieurs façon:

➡️ un petit like sur la page Facebook
 ➡️ devenir bénévole métropole (pré-visite / covoiturage / Fret ...)
 ➡️ parrainage (déductible des impôts + news)
 ➡️ dons (même 1 sur Teaming) / dons physiques (vieux draps, colliers, produits vétérinaires ...)
 ➡️ ou tout simplement en parler autour de vous.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire cette annonce, belle journée à tous & MILLE MERCI à tous les amoureux des poilus

----------


## Ioko

Partagé!

----------


## Zoomtropical



----------


## Zoomtropical



----------


## Zoomtropical



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Zoomtropical

Bonsoir les amoureux de Créole's ! 
 

 Il reste 16 jours pour participer à la cagnotte mise en ligne pour venir en aide à nos amis les sans voix:

 ➡️*Leetchi:* https://www.leetchi.com/c/help-help-...cTLdcDNWgqUdE0

  ➡️ *Paypal:* ICI

Vous pouvez également nous demander notre RIB en privé.

Nous tenions déjà à remercier toutes les personnes qui ont partagé  notre SOS & surtout nos généreux donateurs, que ce soit via ce lien  ou par PayPal ect... Nous sommes conscient que c'est une période  compliquée pour tout le monde et nous vous sommes d'autant plus  reconnaissant.
 Chaque geste compte pour apporter sa pierre à l'édifice, nos protégés ont beaucoup de chance de pouvoir compter sur vous  :: 







 

MILLE MERCI à tous les amoureux des poilus  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zoomtropical

Bonjour, 

N'hésitez pas à partager il ne reste que 11 jours  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Zoomtropical

Il ne reste plus que 6 jours pour aider nos loulous ::

----------


## bab

Nouvelle cagnotte

Cagnotte : HELP HELP HELP ...... LES CREOLE'S ont besoin de VOUS !! - Leetchi.com


 ::

----------

